# Do pipe gloves keep you very warm?



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

I mostly use them in the spring. They don't have insulation and will freeze your fingers in a few hours. Although, on days when it's between 20-30º I'll slip on the liner from my goretex Burton gloves underneath the pipe gloves and my fingers stay toasty.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

If its below freezing then it will probably be too cold to wear them. I use them all of the time in the late spring and summer.


----------



## FacePlant4Free (Oct 19, 2011)

ahhh ok. not really an east coast thing then. 

although i do have the burton liners so its possible.

thankssss


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Biggest thing I hate about normal gloves is how they turn your hands into fisting lumps. I hate wearing gloves doing anything, so not having any dexterity drives me nuts - which is something the pipe gloves obviously have.

Of course I ride above freezing temperatures like 2-3 days a year though, so I'm stuck with the lumpy fisters.


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

Pipe gloves are good for jogging! That's about it in my experience. They are usually just neoprene and make your hand sweaty.


----------



## Willbilly (Oct 11, 2011)

FacePlant4Free said:


> ahhh ok. not really an east coast thing then.
> 
> although i do have the burton liners so its possible.
> 
> thankssss


I use them and I ride east coast where the average temp is 10-25 degrees. If its too chilly i put on liners or if im way up north i put on normal gloves.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

HoboMaster said:


> Biggest thing I hate about normal gloves is how they turn your hands into fisting lumps. I hate wearing gloves doing anything, so not having any dexterity drives me nuts - which is something the pipe gloves obviously have.
> 
> Of course I ride above freezing temperatures like 2-3 days a year though, so I'm stuck with the lumpy fisters.


Have you tried something like the Dakine Bronco, which is still quite low profile while still fairly warm. You can wear them with liners too for the really cold stuff.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

fattrav said:


> Have you tried something like the Dakine Bronco, which is still quite low profile while still fairly warm. You can wear them with liners too for the really cold stuff.


Dang, if I run into some extra money I'm grabbing a pair of those. Sweet design, materials, and low price.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

HoboMaster said:


> Dang, if I run into some extra money I'm grabbing a pair of those. Sweet design, materials, and low price.


I definitely recommend them. They are low profile, tuck under your jacket cuffs easy, plenty warm and fairly stylish with different colourways to suit all the family haha. I have been wearing them in different models for, well ...since I started, due to them having goretex (i was so fucken unco and falling all the time and my regular gloves would be soaked in 1/2 an hour). 

If you do manage to score some, make sure that when you get them that they are on the firm side of loose, or 'tight but still enough room to put a thin liner in). My second set that I purchased, I rather stupidly decided to go for mediums instead of larges but I think my hands might have been a touch to large for them (the dexterity was freakin awesome though) and the seams between the thumb and first finger blew out with in a season. The last set that I got have lasted me 3 seasons (roughly 60 days) and the wear on them is minimal.

I use them for mid winter riding (and use some POW pipe water sponges in spring) which probably averages +23 - +32 Deg F, but used them in -16F earlier this year no problems. If you prone to very cold hands, maybe look at Cobra, as a slightly warmer low profile alternative.

Not sure what you want to pay for em, and because I'm a G.C., heres some quickly sourced prices:

They got them on Evo for 60 at the moment Snowboard Gloves | evo

or 5c cheaper at Dogfunk DAKINE Bronco Glove - Men's from Dogfunk.com

and 5c cheaper for the 2012, or $4.95 more for the 2009 (whats up with that shit?...call them and make them an offer) at Milosport DAKINE SNOWBOARD GLOVES


----------



## FacePlant4Free (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm looking into candygrinds now. they actually look pretty ridiculous which is a plus. A lot of high quality leather used they say... hmmmm not sure. ill have to look around and try to find some reviews...

anyone try em?


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

I forgot my gloves at home last weekend so I bought a pair of Burton pipe gloves at the Killington store (didn't realize I had no gloves till I grabbed my board ). It was in the 30's and they were perfect for the temp. I think anything colder though and I would have been in trouble. If you have money to spend I definitely recommend a pair for when it is warmer out.


----------



## FacePlant4Free (Oct 19, 2011)

ok cool... i'll probably pick some up for the heck of it. i'm really going nuts on the new gear this year. its great lol.

i really wanna try Candygrinds though... ehhh or the Rome Bowery gloves. blahhhhhhh i cant pick


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

FacePlant4Free said:


> ok cool... i'll probably pick some up for the heck of it. i'm really going nuts on the new gear this year. its great lol.
> 
> i really wanna try Candygrinds though... ehhh or the Rome Bowery gloves. blahhhhhhh i cant pick


 shit your telling me. New board, bindings, boots, and now gloves.

These are the gloves I bought


----------



## FacePlant4Free (Oct 19, 2011)

o damn theyre pretty sick. 

i cant even choose which ones i want...









park gloves

or...









freestyle

or...









park

or...









CG

bahhhhhhhhhh too manyyyyy!!!

i actually contacted Candygrind to see what the insulation differences were between the freestyles and the park gloves. they said theyre actually the same and that the freestyles were just made with all leather.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

i love all leather (insulated) gloves... they're the only thing that doesn't shred to bits. i have been wearing the dakine cobras for the past couple of years in all conditions including down to probably 5-10 degrees with no problems at all, no added liner. 

just gotta keep em treated (nikwax)


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

....Kincos?


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

yea i keep meaning to snatch up a pair of 901s... maybe this will be the season


----------



## FacePlant4Free (Oct 19, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Depends on the person really. I have perpetual cold hands (and feet) so my hands freeze in them unless it is warm spring riding. The biggest proble with them too is most are not water resistant and get soaked quickly.
> 
> My favorite glove so far is the leather gloves we can buy at work. Take em home and throw them in the oven set at about 250 to get them hot and rub Snow Seal into the leather....almost as water proof as Gore tex and they cost us $10.....:thumbsup:


yeah this is what is leaning me towards the freestyles... hmmmmm


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

FacePlant4Free said:


> or...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got those in that colorway. They feel pretty damned burly and I'll be giving them a good shakedown in two weeks here.


----------



## FacePlant4Free (Oct 19, 2011)

ok sounds good. let me know what you think.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> If you want them, I will try to snag you a pair from HR before they are all gone and you can reimburse me.


yea, sure - if you can find a pair of mediums i'll take em..... i have little womanly hands


----------



## The Donohoe (Oct 30, 2011)

I love my dakine broncos. I live in Idaho where it can get nice and cold and they kept my hands dry and warm.


----------



## FacePlant4Free (Oct 19, 2011)

After candygrind got back to me saying that the park gloves and freestyles have the same level of insulation, i just said screw it and picked up the Park gloves.

I'm actually shocked at how warm and heavy duty the gloves actually are. They are a lot heavier than most of the Pipe gloves that I tried on at our local shop, yet still pretty darn low profile. 

also picked up a CG bandanna for the heck of it.

sweet stuff!


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> I got those in that colorway. They feel pretty damned burly and I'll be giving them a good shakedown in two weeks here.


Those are some sick gloves, I love how they're full leather construction, everything I've had that's some synthetic material just wears down and gets ripped.

Let us know how they work out, I would love a pair if they stay warm.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

I will definitely post at the end of Nov. I blow out gloves at a high frequency, and it's typical for me to get maybe 20 days out of a pair before the stitching goes.


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> I will definitely post at the end of Nov. I blow out gloves at a high frequency, and it's typical for me to get maybe 20 days out of a pair before the stitching goes.


Stop masturbating with your gloves on


----------



## FacePlant4Free (Oct 19, 2011)

Tech420 said:


> Stop masturbating with your gloves on


hahahahhahaha :thumbsup:

yeah, i'll def be posting about them as the season goes on. I'm hopeful that they don't wear too quickly. I'm sure i won't be riding nearly as much as Steeze will be. 

now i'm just not sure if i should get some nikwax and treat them or not... :dunno:


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

FacePlant4Free said:


> now i'm just not sure if i should get some nikwax and treat them or not... :dunno:


yes. you should.


----------



## FacePlant4Free (Oct 19, 2011)

more $$$$$ every time i go on here 

They arent completely leather. They also have cotton in them. Which kind of Nikwax should I use for them???


----------



## -ND4SPD- (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm curious, I've always had over-gloves but have been considering some under-gloves this season. Do many of you get snow in your sleeves or gloves? I always worry because if my hands or feet get cold I'm done for the day. Feedback?


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Tech420 said:


> Stop masturbating with your gloves on


First impression of the materials is they are good enough that I'd actually do that.


----------



## ScottVD (Jan 19, 2011)

Bumping old thread here- for the all leather gloves, u guys use nikwax immediately before first glove use- or is the leather already treated from the mfg and u nikwax to replenish after use?


----------

